# Holiday Thread



## Poka_Doodle (Nov 19, 2015)

Okay, I know people on BYC might ask me about this, I saw that Bantamfan4life had this too, I am using his idea to put on on to BYH to get us into the holiday mode. All rules apply and have fun. Also pick a holiday themed nickname and post it, I will add it to here. With some color

Poka_Doodle
*Candy Cane*
LukeMeister
Christmas Bunny


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 19, 2015)

I don't get it... can you be more specific?


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Nov 20, 2015)

Lets talk about what we are doing for the Holidays and all other holiday stuff


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Nov 21, 2015)

Here is a holiday weather reminder, one of my older chickens got Frostbight. Seems early last year it didn't happen until after Christmas


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 21, 2015)

No reminders - but today we slaughtered a Goose and 2 Turkeys for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Nov 22, 2015)

Cool, that was going to be a question I asked soon, so I might as well ask now. Who raised their own turkeys for Thanksgiving?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 22, 2015)

Not this year  but planning on getting some Midget Whites for next year!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Nov 22, 2015)

Does anyone chop their own Christmas Tree, it is a lot cheaper?


----------



## chiques chicks (Nov 22, 2015)

Processed the turkeys yesterday for others, two more to do today. That will leave me with for ( one Tom, three hens) for breeding.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Nov 22, 2015)

Cool. We don't raise Turkeys yet but I hope to in the future


----------



## chiques chicks (Nov 22, 2015)

Finished the other two turkey today, so processed five.

As for trees, we used to grow some and I grew up cutting them for others. We always cut one that didn't grow properly, was misshapen or was crowded for ourselves. I never knew not having a "Charlie brown tree". They are all 40-60 ft now, so not Christmas trees. I no longer put up a tree. I am sending putting up outside lights this year, but if I do, they will be programmed to music. I have the equipment and did it the other year, just not sure I have time this year.


----------



## chiques chicks (Nov 22, 2015)

Christmas lights 2013: 




This was two years ago. Poor cell phone video.

How no one minds my posting this. Delete if inappropriate.


----------



## Ferguson K (Nov 22, 2015)

We have a huge cedar tree out front we put lights on. Otherwise we pretty much don't decorate.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Nov 23, 2015)

We put lights on our house but thats all for outside


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 26, 2015)

I always make Oyster Stuffing at Thanksgiving
It reminds me of my grandmother she always made it and I use her recipe
I love it
I just put it in the oven


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 26, 2015)

OneFineAcre said:


> I always make Oyster Stuffing at Thanksgiving
> It reminds me of my grandmother she always made it and I use her recipe
> I love it
> I just put it in the oven



I have never had oyster stuffing. It sounds very good! Get a pic!


----------



## Ferguson K (Nov 26, 2015)

Oyster stuffing is dangerous. I'd just die if I tried it. 

(I'm deadly allergic to all forms of iodine... I.e. shellfish )


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 26, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> I have never had oyster stuffing. It sounds very good! Get a pic!


You either love it or hate it
My mom and my aunt said grandma would have been proud


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 26, 2015)

Oyster stuffing is da bomb diggity!  Love that stuff - but no one else will eat it except me...  I need to make a tiny little pan of it ALL for me!


----------



## babsbag (Nov 27, 2015)

My DH does most of the cooking for Thanksgiving and he makes a killer wild rice stuffing with apples, apricots, walnuts, and croûtons. I could just eat that and skip the rest of the meal. Never had oyster stuffing but it sounds good.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 27, 2015)

@babsbag - That sounds delish!  I love to experiment with different dishes for thanksgiving...drives my family nuts, lol!   We will be having our second thanksgiving today for all the ones who had too many other obligations yesterday.  I'll be throwing some cabbage sautéed with bacon into the mix.  It's about the only green veggie that my 36 yo son will eat.  But, his wife will be giving me the stink eye for that -   cuz it does things to his digestive system that she is not happy about, LOL!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Nov 27, 2015)

babsbag said:


> My DH does most of the cooking for Thanksgiving and he makes a killer wild rice stuffing with apples, apricots, walnuts, and croûtons. I could just eat that and skip the rest of the meal. Never had oyster stuffing but it sounds good.



that sound good!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Nov 27, 2015)

I haven't been on because there is not much internet. I will be on over the weekend but happy late thanksgiving


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 27, 2015)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Oyster stuffing is da bomb diggity!  Love that stuff - but no one else will eat it except me...  I need to make a tiny little pan of it ALL for me!


I was so happy that my mom and aunt enjoyed the oyster stuffing
My grandma was their mom
My grandma was a great southern cook
We had a teary eyed moment
I asked them if they rememberd how grandma always said at Sumday dinner that since she cooked she got to have the first pick of the chicken and she always picked the neck or the back 
It took me years to understand that

So at my house now it's the Hallmark Channel from Thanksgiving until the end of Janiary


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 27, 2015)

Aren't gramma's wonderful... (spoken by a true gramma, lol)!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Nov 28, 2015)

The grasshopper pie had thawed too much top be eaten when the time was right


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Nov 28, 2015)

Now that we are getting into the Christmas spirit,it it's time to talk about our favorite Christmas songs, post yours and we can talk about them.


----------



## chiques chicks (Nov 29, 2015)

So many songs, traditional and modern!

Carol of the bells is way up there, as is drummer boy. I love DC Talk's version of drummer boy. Really modern and untraditional, strange I like that one since I'm not chronologically young, lol.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 5, 2015)

Okay, Luke Meister might start a countdown thread but for now we can countdown in this, 20 days until Christmas or if you are like me and prefer Christmas Eve, 19 days left. Don't forget to come up with fun Holiday names.
- Candy Cane


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 5, 2015)

Here it is @LukeMeister


----------



## LukeMeister (Dec 6, 2015)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Here it is @LukeMeister


Ok, thanks. I'll be... Christmas Bunny. XD


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 6, 2015)

LukeMeister said:


> Ok, thanks. I'll be... Christmas Bunny. XD


I will add that tomorrow


----------



## LukeMeister (Dec 7, 2015)

Poka_Doodle said:


> I will add that tomorrow


Thanks!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 7, 2015)

And that will be later today when I get on the computer Christmas Bunny.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 7, 2015)

￼  I forgot to put it up while I was on the computer but I think I can do it now, the thing I had last copied was for my Inspiration thread, that you all should check out, is not needed


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 7, 2015)

Or not  take that Kindle
Sorry Luke


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 7, 2015)

Now I am going to, finally


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 9, 2015)

Okay, to the majority of you who are unaware that Luke and I are friends, now you are. Anyways, we have been joking about Christmas cookies and decided to have a recipe share. Please post your recipes here for us to see, we could maybe have a contest too


----------



## LukeMeister (Dec 9, 2015)

Huh, for some reason I am not receiving notifications!  I keep having this problem!

Here's a sugar cookie recipe that I absolutely love. http://sallysbakingaddiction.com/2014/05/27/soft-cut-out-sugar-cookies/


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 9, 2015)

Does anyone have a good dairy free recipe?


----------



## LukeMeister (Dec 12, 2015)

Not me.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 12, 2015)

Just did mine earlier. I will type the recipe tomorrow


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 16, 2015)

Only 9 days until Christmas!!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 16, 2015)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Does anyone have a good dairy free recipe?



 oh the horror! Dairy free?  Glad my poor does didn't hear that.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 16, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> oh the horror! Dairy free?  Glad my poor does didn't hear that.


Sorry, my cousins can't have dairy so I was trying to find a recipe for them


----------



## LukeMeister (Dec 16, 2015)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Only 9 days until Christmas!!!


YUS!


----------



## LukeMeister (Dec 16, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> oh the horror! Dairy free?  Glad my poor does didn't hear that.


XD Lol


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 16, 2015)

That also means only 1 month until Stock Show, I better get started working hard


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 17, 2015)

Hey, I don't mean to scare some of you that have been busy but Christmas Eve is a very short week away


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 17, 2015)

Someone is ready for Christmas


----------



## Ferguson K (Dec 17, 2015)

Your kitten is so cute!!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 17, 2015)

Ferguson K said:


> Your kitten is so cute!!


Thanks, currently she is laying on my left arm, making it so I am typing rather slow


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 17, 2015)

Shot this with Photo Booth just now on my computer


----------



## LukeMeister (Dec 18, 2015)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Hey, I don't mean to scare some of you that have been busy but Christmas Eve is a very short week away


 6 more days! XD


Poka_Doodle said:


> View attachment 13048
> Someone is ready for Christmas


Awwwe! She's so cute!


----------



## LukeMeister (Dec 18, 2015)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Thanks, currently she is laying on my left arm, making it so I am typing rather slow


Awe, lol.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 18, 2015)

LukeMeister said:


> Awe, lol.


Thanks, she got mad when I had to get the computer charger


----------



## LukeMeister (Dec 18, 2015)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Thanks, she got mad when I had fyi get the computer charger


Awe, XD That's adorable XD


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 18, 2015)

Thanks. Next week while our family is in town she will be staying in my room


----------



## LukeMeister (Dec 18, 2015)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Thanks. Next week while our family is in town she will be staying in my room


Is that good or bad? XD


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 18, 2015)

LukeMeister said:


> Is that good or bad? XD


Good I hope, trouble too. It will be hard on Christmas, there dog doesn't like cats but I want Emma to be around when we are opening presents. Also I am not sure about having her around my presents if they are kitty dangerous


----------



## samssimonsays (Dec 18, 2015)

We will be celebrating our second Christmas together as a married couple and it is also both dogs second Christmas seasons. We also have the puppies this Christmas hehe. That is exciting. No Tree for us since Rumely REALLY loves sticks and balls and well... A tree really is just sticks and if it is a Christmas tree... it will have ornaments and they look like balls. The presents are wrapped and hidden in the spare bedroom so RUmely can not get those either because he really like paper and boxes.  Yep... We are ready for kids...


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 18, 2015)

Samantha drawz said:


> We will be celebrating our second Christmas together as a married couple and it is also both dogs second Christmas seasons. We also have the puppies this Christmas hehe. That is exciting. No Tree for us since Rumely REALLY loves sticks and balls and well... A tree really is just sticks and if it is a Christmas tree... it will have ornaments and they look like balls. The presents are wrapped and hidden in the spare bedroom so RUmely can not get those either because he really like paper and boxes.  Yep... We are ready for kids...


Sounds like you already have one, Rumley


----------



## samssimonsays (Dec 18, 2015)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Sounds like you already have one, Rumley


Hahaha! Yep... two with Stella too. And boy, they ACT like brother and sister for sure! Well, aside from having puppies together   They get Christmas Presents and everything... My mom has even requested what "they" want for Christmas   This year they can't come with us to family Christmas get togethers due to the puppies but they usually get to for Christmas. They are our kids and get to come along with to things like that.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 21, 2015)

Put the Christmas village on the buffet.






I think we got a really good tree.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 21, 2015)

Nice tree, my favorite part is the background


----------



## sadieml (Dec 21, 2015)

As life-long cat people, DH and I always have to anchor our tree, and cannot use tinsel even though we love it.  The first time a cat comes out of the litter box dragging tinsel behind him may be hilarious, but it certainly isn't fun chasing him down and removing it!   That was our first Christmas together.   After 24 years, tying the tree to a window frame and the ceiling is just the 1st step of decorating.  When I was a teen, we had 5 flying squirrels rescued newborn from a tree felled by a friend with his father's tree service.  The mother died in the fall, and he arrived at our house with these 5 pink "mice" that all fit in the palm of your hand like a ping pong ball.  They were sooo tiny, 2 drops from an eyedropper was a whole meal at first.  You should have seen them in the Christmas tree!I was wonderful!!  Oddly enough, I don't think they broke any ornaments.

We are well behind in decorating this year, but Christmas will be here in 5 days, decorations or not.  Remember what they say in "How the Grinch stole Christmas":
    "It came without presents. It came without tags. It came without packages, boxes or bags..."  (Hope I remembered that right.)    I do love Christmas!  ...and it's almost HERE!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 21, 2015)

Does anyone have a good cake roll recipe? The internet and Pinterest weren't helpful


----------



## LukeMeister (Dec 21, 2015)

Hmmm, no I don't. :/


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 21, 2015)

I might check my cake book now that I think about it


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 21, 2015)

Hey, so I am sure at least Luke is like me and wanting Christmas to be sooner. And I have a good trick for passing the time, being on BYH


----------



## LukeMeister (Dec 21, 2015)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Hey, so I am sure at least Luke is like me and wanting Christmas to be sooner. And I have a good trick for passing the time, being on BYH


Yup! XD Yeah! (but I'm doing it on BYC )


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 21, 2015)

LukeMeister said:


> Yup! XD Yeah! (but I'm doing it on BYC )


That works. I do it on my Kindle, just mainly on BYH


----------



## LukeMeister (Dec 22, 2015)

Poka_Doodle said:


> That works. I do it on my Kindle, just mainly on BYH


Yup. Ah.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 22, 2015)

I think I will just be on my Kindle and BYH tomorrow to pass time. My kitten is sick though


----------



## LukeMeister (Dec 22, 2015)

Awe, she is?  What's wrong with her.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 22, 2015)

Not sure, she went in with my dad to work, I just called and he was busy


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 22, 2015)

Thought I'd share something I thought was kind of special.
An older gentleman in my adult children's church was talking about Christmas. The subject of oranges came up. Oranges being a big Christmas thing for many years ... for many/most of us we don't give much thought to oranges... but this man ONLY eats oranges at Christmas. 
He said growing up oranges were a luxury- so special that they could only get them once a year- _at Christmas_!

He said to this day it is still the only time he eats an orange. He said it just became something so special he wanted to keep it that way.

Kinda made me think how spoiled we are that really we can have any food item we want anytime we want... made me think of how blessed we are as a people and it was touching that this older man preserved his _thankfulness_.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 22, 2015)

Wow amazing story!!!
It feels like tomorrow is Christmas Eve


----------



## sadieml (Dec 23, 2015)

Well, today is more special to me than Christmas Eve, though certainly not nearly as special as Christmas Day.  It happens to be DH's and my 24th wedding anniversary.  That means we only have 56 years to go.  See, we signed on for 80 years, since I said I wanted to live to 110 years and was 30 when we married.  I promised him if he was tired of me in 80 years, he could trade me in on a younger model - maybe some spry 75-year-old.

@Poka_Doodle - If what you mean by a "roll cake" is a cake rolled-up jelly-roll style, the trick is not the recipe, but HOW it's done.  You bake your cake in a 9 x 13 pan so that it's thin, ice the bottom, and roll the cake using parchment or waxed paper or a tea towel.  If you are trying to make a "buche-de-noel" that is what you should do.  I was thinking of sharing a very special "Christmas Candy" recipe with you all.  If you are interested, it is delicious.  A little labor intensive, but a lot of the work can be done while watching "White Christmas" or "Emmett Otter's Jugband Christmas" or listening to Christmas carols.  You mix the candy, make little balls, and then dip them in melted chocolate.  It's really easy.  I'll get the recipe and post it on here tomorrow - well, later TODAY.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 23, 2015)

LOL, Happy anniversary!!!

Okay, thank you. I found a Candy Cane bunt cake recipe


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 23, 2015)

Hope your kitten is feeling better @Poka_Doodle! How is she?
Aww, what a neat story Southern!!  Thank you for sharing that!
Blessed Anniversary to you and your husband @sadieml!! And May God grant you many many more years together!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 23, 2015)

She is doing better. We went to my Dad's work to drop off my Grandparent's dog and she was doing better, she will be home tonight. The one thing is she doesn't understand the bell ball


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Nov 16, 2016)

Okay, so I'm just a slight but earlier then last year to get this thread going but I think it is time. 
But maybe it isn't if we have no snow so far.


----------



## TAH (Nov 17, 2016)

I have know, it is going to know all week. It is also suppose to get down to 22 degrees.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Nov 17, 2016)

Oh cool. It's supposed be 18 on Saturday.


----------



## rodeogirl (Nov 18, 2016)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Okay, so I'm just a slight but earlier then last year to get this thread going but I think it is time.
> But maybe it isn't if we have no snow so far.


Hey we had snow right before Halloween up here.  It only lasted a day but we had about 8 Inches of Snow


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 5, 2016)

Christmas is less then the weeks away. How is everyone?
Are you in the holiday spirit?
Have you decorated yet?


----------



## jitz (Dec 12, 2016)

The house is already decorated. I was kind of busy in clearing up the attic. I found a lot of old things and I have decided to reuse them as household decors after reading this blog ( http://www.gorillabins.ca/blog/turning-unused-items-into-home-decor/ ). I think it is better to reuse them rather than throwing it away. It saves up a lot of space and money and makes the environment way healthier.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 13, 2016)

That's smart! Ours is decorated but we need the car to choke in and nap in "her basket"


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 14, 2016)

Hey, 11 days until Christmas.


----------

